# THIS is what you guys should be aspiring to.



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

THIS, dear friends, is art.

(and seeing how it's art, they're OBVIOUSLY... NSFW).

1. This is ART!

2. MOAR art.

3. ULTIMATE art.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 6, 2013)

I just got the urge for some hotcake and sauage


----------



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> I just got the urge for some hotcake and sauage



SEE?!  Effective art is effective!

:lmao:


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 6, 2013)

e.rose said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the urge for some hotcake and sauage
> ...


It effectively makes me pretty sure it would be even better with syrup.:lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

Rick58 said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Rick58 said:
> ...



HAHAHAHAHA!  You can't argue with FACTS.


----------



## pgriz (Apr 6, 2013)

Um, yeah.   I'd better tell my sweet artist wife that she's wasted her life working on perfecting her art.   Because, obviously, bare skin with various accountrements is the way to go.  

Sigh.  Emily - I'm disappointed.  I thought that a post by you would feature still another stellar set of pictorial beauty.  And yet, instead, we got the links.  You're going to have to make up for that by posting some appropriately good stuff to wash away the visual pain you've made us suffer.

Waiting....


----------



## kathyt (Apr 6, 2013)

We need more! This art is so inspiring!


----------



## Benco (Apr 6, 2013)

There is some scary sh1t on that site.


----------



## Benco (Apr 6, 2013)

http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/after.jpg

http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beautiful-eyes.jpg

http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/fakeeyes.jpg

I may have nightmares....


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

#1... I would eat it!   (ucky WB)

#2... EMILY.. you are EVIL! My eyes... ARGHHH! 

#3.. odd.. needs to be lit better, but not that bad...


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

Benco.. I am going to have nightmares tonight.. thanks! (those eyes.... sheesh! and the demonic little pageant doll.... yuck!)


----------



## runnah (Apr 6, 2013)

I did a similar shoot with lunch meats.


----------



## kathyt (Apr 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> I did a similar shoot with lunch meats.



Oh, please do start that thread!


----------



## runnah (Apr 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> Oh, please do start that thread!



I don't think you want to see my salami.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 6, 2013)

Anyone remember the movie Summer School, with Mark Harmon?  The two guys that were into horror flicks and worked at the photo booth?  #1 was shot by one of their customers.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, please do start that thread!
> ...



Why not.. she could probably use a good laugh ( or a SMALL laugh in this case!)


----------



## bentcountershaft (Apr 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, please do start that thread!
> ...



You don't refer to it as a cold cut combo?


----------



## Ilovemycam (Apr 6, 2013)

Weeedogeee, I like the rose scented plumper!


----------



## Benco (Apr 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, please do start that thread!
> ...



Go on, show us yer sausage!


----------



## runnah (Apr 6, 2013)

Well now I just feel cheap.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm gonna throw up.


----------



## IByte (Apr 6, 2013)

Please ...make it stop ><


----------



## IByte (Apr 6, 2013)

runnah said:


> I did a similar shoot with lunch meats.



Did those lunch meats contain olives Oo


----------



## Stacylouwho (Apr 6, 2013)

This is crackin me up!


----------



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

pgriz said:


> You're going to have to make up for that by posting some appropriately good stuff to wash away the visual pain you've made us suffer.
> 
> Waiting....



You're gonna have to suffer a little longer.  I have stuff in the works, but nothing new at the moment.  



Benco said:


> http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/after.jpg
> 
> http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/beautiful-eyes.jpg
> 
> ...



Yeah I saw those.  They're horrendous... Haha!



cgipson1 said:


> #2... EMILY.. you are EVIL! My eyes... ARGHHH!



:evil:


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 6, 2013)

If you don't like pancakes and are trying to eat healthy... http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/veggies.jpg


----------



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> If you don't like pancakes and are trying to eat healthy... http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/veggies.jpg



I will never eat another salad again.


----------



## deeky (Apr 6, 2013)

All I gotta say is, if you find a girl in your bed, you better have more sausage than her......


----------



## kathyt (Apr 6, 2013)

The Naked Family « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011
The kid is like 10!


----------



## e.rose (Apr 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The Naked Family « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011
> The kid is like 10!



OMG, HOW COULD I FORGET TO LINK THAT ONE?!

I saw that earlier, but I must have found it SO horrific that I purged it from my brain.


----------



## Tiller (Apr 6, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The Naked Family « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011
> The kid is like 10!



That would be a great concept if it was a baby!


----------



## pgriz (Apr 6, 2013)

Tiller said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> > The Naked Family « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011
> ...



That's how it got started.  They repeat it every year.  It's beginning to get uncomfortable.


----------



## NewlandPhotography (Apr 6, 2013)

wowwwwwwww


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 6, 2013)

Tiller said:


> That would be a great concept if it was a baby!



At least from a technical aspect it's not that bad though.  Lol


----------



## Benco (Apr 7, 2013)

DGMPhotography said:


> If you don't like pancakes and are trying to eat healthy... http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/veggies.jpg



<boke>

I just threw up a little bit of tomato.


----------



## Rick58 (Apr 7, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> The Naked Family « You Are Not a Photographer | Exposing fauxtographers since 2011
> The kid is like 10!


Now thats just wrong...Freaks!


----------



## table1349 (Apr 7, 2013)

Personally I prefer a more health form of Art.

Sushi
http://i2.asntown.net/9/023nakedfoodsushi2_1289700638553.jpg

With fruit for desert.
http://annienewman.typepad.com/photos/uncategorized/2007/04/18/nekkid_sushi.jpg


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 7, 2013)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Personally I prefer a more health form of Art.
> 
> Sushi
> http://i2.asntown.net/9/023nakedfoodsushi2_1289700638553.jpg
> ...



That second one almost looks like Katy Perry.... yum.


----------



## Greiver (Apr 8, 2013)

I wonder how they feel about Facebook/Instagram "photographers." :lmao:


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 8, 2013)

The sad thing is that people have to think this stuff up before they shoot it.  The concept of a fat woman with roses on her ass crack was a concept that someone visualized, who does that?  The girl squatting covered in syrup isn't a bad idea, the pose is a bad idea.  This stuff just makes bad photographers look better, anyone can look at these and say "I can do better than this"  Except the rose woman, we don't need that re-shot, we just need the person that took the picture shot.


----------



## Greiver (Apr 8, 2013)

I wanna meet the Parents of the Century that allowed this.

http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/baby-and-guns.jpg


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 8, 2013)

I don't care how much you've paid them, care about your subjects first.

Caring about your vision first and only is nothing more than a rehash of a Greek Tragedy.


----------



## bhop (Apr 8, 2013)

That's weird..


----------



## tirediron (Apr 8, 2013)

Greiver said:


> I wanna meet the Parents of the Century that allowed this.
> 
> http://youarenotaphotographer.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/baby-and-guns.jpg


Looking closely, you can see mould lines and the distinctive coloured "muzzle" rings that indicate toys.


----------



## Photographiend (Apr 8, 2013)

My reaction to this thread:

:er: 

:shock: 

:raisedbrow: 

:waiting:


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Greiver said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna meet the Parents of the Century that allowed this.
> ...



That doesn't make it any less bad. Lol


----------



## Greiver (Apr 8, 2013)

tirediron said:


> Greiver said:
> 
> 
> > I wanna meet the Parents of the Century that allowed this.
> ...


True but it always starts out as toys, but then who knows? Also, the infant in a pail, really?


----------



## sleist (Apr 13, 2013)

The naked family shot is the stuff of nightmares.  That kid will need serious therapy.


----------



## Overread (Apr 14, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Greiver said:
> ...



Whatever happened to the generation that grew up with westerns and played cowboys and indians (sometimes in tree houses)?


----------



## pgriz (Apr 14, 2013)

I think we found out that the stories we thought we knew of the West were in fact Hollywood myths, and the reality was somewhat less clearcut and honorable.  As for tree-houses, they went out of style when parents decided that the bruises and scrapes of childhood were too risky to experience.  As a kid, I probably lost enough skin to require skin grafts under modern thinking, but at the time my mother would swap iodine on the wounds and then smack me once or twice for not being smart enough not to get hurt in the first place.


----------



## manaheim (Apr 14, 2013)

Less clear-cut and honorable... do some real digging into Wyatt Earp "mythology" and you'll see some REALLY good examples of that.  Quite interesting.


----------



## Greiver (Apr 15, 2013)

pgriz said:


> I think we found out that the stories we thought we knew of the West were in fact Hollywood myths, and the reality was somewhat less clearcut and honorable.  As for tree-houses, they went out of style when parents decided that the bruises and scrapes of childhood were too risky to experience.  As a kid, I probably lost enough skin to require skin grafts under modern thinking, but at the time my mother would swap iodine on the wounds and then smack me once or twice for not being smart enough not to get hurt in the first place.


Ah, the good old days. Kids these days are babied so much it makes me cringe.


----------



## cp1980 (Apr 24, 2013)

This thread reminded me of a CSI episode I'm not too keen on remembering... :shock:


----------

